# Philosophy of TSD. Suggestions?



## yaxomoxay (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi, do you have any suggestion on how to start researching the history and philosophy of Tang Soo Do? Any book, documentary, etc?
Thanks


----------



## rainesr (Dec 12, 2011)

Hwang Kee is generally considered the father of TSD, his books are a place start.

Most of the forms that are practiced are from Shotokan and subsequently can be traced to Okinawa, a few are Chinese, and some Hwang Kee made himself (Chil Sung and Yuk Ro sets).

In his books Hwang Kee admits learning from a Karate book in Seoul Korea (probably by Gichin Funakoshi), watching Taekkyeon until he became proficient (not from receiving instruction), learning Kung Fu/Tai Chi while working in China, and reading the Muye Dobo Tongji. From his exposure to these sources he derived Tang Soo Do/Soo Bak Do. There is a lot of controversy with the origin of Tang Soo Do and a lot of crap about it being a pure 2,000 year old Korean art.

The Muye Dobo Tongji is an interesting read about Korean martial ways but not a history of Tang Soo Do. I recommend it on its own merit as an interesting martial arts history book.


~Rob


----------



## Viper720 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi.

I would strongly recommend this book http://moodochulhahk.com/

Its the Moo Do Philosophy as written by the Founder KJN Hwang Kee, translated by his son KJN H.C Hwang. A very interesting read


----------

